# Royal Ambulance Interview



## ELCR7984 (Mar 29, 2011)

After a few months looking for a second job, I got a call back for an interview with Royal Ambulance (based in San Leandro, CA). Anyone know how the interview goes? I've been to a few interviews with Bay Area ambulance companies and it was different each time.

If you have had an interview OR you work for Royal Ambulance, how is the interview process? Is there skills testing? Do you like working for them? 

I just want to know what to expect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SJBrian (Mar 31, 2011)

I got a call back from them after applying, but it looks like you need to be 21 at the time of employment and I'm about 4 months away from that. Was told to apply again. Good luck man!


----------



## beandip4all (Apr 1, 2011)

know a couple people who work or have worked there. 

nice little company to get your start in EMS at.  expect them to be strict on punch in times (1 minute late is a no no, etc) and also odd about posting.  they make you post in a specific parking lot, etc.

some sketchy code 2s over there in the east bay- shortness of breath for a BLS crew! etc...  

good luck


----------

